# Added an Alaska Drug Store Bottle to the collection



## DanielinAk (Aug 5, 2019)

Been after one of these for a few years, and this large 8.5” tall one fell into my hands. I could t pass it up. 
Now to chase down the other two sizes known.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielinAk (Aug 5, 2019)

Totally did not mean to add this in this board.  Oops! Ha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 6, 2019)

That's awesome!  And a 12-ounce to boot!  Congratulations!


----------



## DanielinAk (Aug 6, 2019)

nhpharm said:


> That's awesome!  And a 12-ounce to boot!  Congratulations!



Thanks bud. I’m keeping my eyes open and ears peeled, but there is a smaller one for sale in town for $300 tho.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 6, 2019)

Daniel, Why pay $300, you can start digging some privy's & find your own. If I was out there I'd help you. Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## DanielinAk (Aug 6, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> Daniel, Why pay $300, you can start digging some privy's & find your own. If I was out there I'd help you. Good Luck. LEON.



Hey don’t rub it in. I have half a dozen privies I need to open that I’ve located.  Since you volunteered come on up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

